# Duda con las cajas para amplificadores, woofer y subwoofer



## jprojasr (Mar 4, 2007)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y un poco principiante o "ignorante en lo siguiente"

Estoy pensando en construir un amplificador de 100W o un woofer (aun no lo decido) con los planos y projectos que salen aqui en el foro y mi duda es que si cada amplificador o woofer de distinta potencia tiene que usar un diseño distinto de la caja en que sera ensamblado .

De antemano gracias


----------



## RUDA (Mar 4, 2007)

jprojasr dijo:
			
		

> Hola soy nuevo en el foro y un poco principiante o "ignorante en lo siguiente"
> 
> Estoy pensando en construir un amplificador de 100W o un woofer (aun no lo decido) con los planos y projectos que salen aqui en el foro y mi duda es que si cada amplificador o woofer de distinta potencia tiene que usar un diseño distinto de la caja en que sera ensamblado .
> 
> De antemano gracias



Hola amigo, vallamos por parte primero elijes el diseño de amplificador que más te agrade, un amplificador de rango total o con algún filtro predeterminado para ser usado en el rango de banda que más te guste, si??
 y  referente a la caja del parlante de acuerdo a la potencia que elegiste de amplificador eliges un parlante que se ajuste a esa caracteristica e impedancia, una vez elegido el parlante adecuado tienes que construir el gabinete respetando parámetros de fabricación del parlante para ajustar los litros de la caja y la sistonia del mismo. ese diseño de caja la puedes usar en culquier amplificador que tengan las mismas caracteristicas, Potencia y omiage....... espero haber sido claro y comprendido tu pregunta........RUDA


----------

